# Found in shed. Don't know what this is?



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm cleaning out my shed and found this bag that doesn't have anything on it that gives me a clue about its contents. I'm sure it must have been something that I purchased for my lawn, but I simply can't remember.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Since the instructions say "Remove Fertilizer", I assume that's what that is. But I never heard of that company or this product.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I found this MSDS
https://www.gallivancompanies.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/24-0-3-cev-msds-for-all-cev-blends.pdf

The logo on the bag matches the logo of Carovail Corp.
https://www.carovail.com/

Dees that ring any bells?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What does the actual fertilizer look like?


----------

